# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2011



## Dan (1 Nov 2011 às 08:51)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia

Aparece agora o nevoeiro assim de repente. Sigo com 6,9ºC depois de uma mínima de 5,7ºC.



.


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

ainda muita nebulosidade e *7.9ºC*

Mínima de 5.3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2011 às 15:02)

Por aqui a noite foi bastante fresca... 

*Temperatura mínima: 4.3ºC (06:12)*

Neste momento o céu encontra-se cada vez mais encoberto mas não chove.

*Temperatura: 14.2ºC
Humidade: 69%
Pressão: 1014 hpa (em queda)
Vento: Fraco 9.3km/h SE
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2011 às 17:52)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui foi um dia de ...a noite como a manhã e tarde de ,sempre em forma de aguaceiros fracos com vento fraco de S/SW,actuais 13.7ºC e 89%HR com 3.7mm.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2011 às 18:46)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com 13ºC neste momento. Máxima de 15.1ºC e mínima de 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2011 às 20:34)

Boas,por aqui continua morninha com vento muito fraco,actual 12.7ºC e 3.9mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2011 às 21:52)

Tudo calmo com céu encoberto e vento nulo,sem chuva com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Nov 2011 às 22:19)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu praticamente encoberto durante todo o dia. 

actualmente ja estou em santa comba onde esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado sem vento e com 12.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2011 às 22:35)

Dia insosso, por Bragança... extremos de *5,3ºC @ 15,2ºC*

Amanhã de certeza que vai ser mais animado!

*11,7ºC* actuais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2011 às 22:50)

Boa noite ao forum.

Por aqui caem alguns chuviscos de vez em quando, a temperatura em vez de descer está a subir...  O vento já rodou para SW/S e a humidade a subir também... O jackpot chega amanhã!

*Temperatura Máxima: 14.6ºC (14:39)*

*Temp: 12.6ºC
HR 75%
Pressão: 1011 hpa (a descer)
Vento: S 4.3 km/h*


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Nov 2011 às 10:25)

A manhã tem sido de chuva e alguma vento. 

15.3ºC e 10 mm acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2011 às 10:40)

Bom dia! 

Finalmente chegou a chuva ao Alto Tâmega e Barroso. 

Neste momento chuva intensa.

*Temp: 12.4ºC
HR: 81%
Pressão: 1004hpa
Vento: 18.7km/h W
Sensação Térmica: 7.7ºC*


----------



## Norther (2 Nov 2011 às 11:11)

chove a cantaros acompanhada com vento por vezes forte, que bela rega


----------



## tiaguh7 (2 Nov 2011 às 11:32)

Dilúvio em Bragança!!! Muita chuva puxada a vento e com granizo pelo meio.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Nov 2011 às 11:33)

Norther disse:


> chove a cantaros acompanhada com vento por vezes forte, que bela rega



Aqui também já chove a cantaros, sem vento forte mas de resto, são como ribeiras as ruas! Que bom estar em casa de folga!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2011 às 11:41)

Bons dias .

Como já foi referenciado pelo Paulo H por aqui chove a potes com vento forte ...e já dura quase uma hora ,actuais 14.7ºC e 14.6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2011 às 12:21)

Boas,por aqui continua a  mas já em forma de aguaceiros...choveu bem de mais ,actuais 14.9ºC e desde as 0h de hoje 20.6mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2011 às 13:04)

Depois de alguma acalmia a  voltou novamente em força com o vento,actual 14.7ºC e 23.2mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2011 às 13:46)

Aqui e como sempre o bloqueio do maciço montanhoso a oeste pouco deixa passar...

Choveu intensamente por alguns minutos seguindo-se chuva fraca e chuviscos. 

*Temperatura: 12.6ºC
HR: 77%
Pressão: 1000hpa*

Precipitação acumulada em Verín: 11.8mm (MeteoGalicia)


----------



## Z13 (2 Nov 2011 às 15:27)

Mais um belo aguaceiro aqui por Bragança, com um _RainRate_ de 9.4mm aumentando a acumulação de hoje para *25mm*

Bonito!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2011 às 15:52)

Boas,por aqui tudo mais calmo quanto há ,vento continua moderado,actual 15.0ºC com o céu ainda muito nublado,até ao momento 27.3mm.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2011 às 16:36)

Depois da bastante chuva que tem caído, agora apareceu, assim de repente, um denso nevoeiro.

Por agora nevoeiro e 11,5ºC.


.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de chuva intensa acompanhada de vento forte, mas a chuva e o vento cessaram ao meio dia. 
de tarde tem havido aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhado de vento moderado... 
extremos: 10.8ºC de minima e 17.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado mas sem chuva, vento fraco e sigo com 15.3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2011 às 17:57)

Mais um evento deprimente por aqui...  

*Temperatura: 12.7ºC
Humidade: 80%
Pressão: 999hpa*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2011 às 21:36)

Trovoada! 

Chuva moderada acompanha de aparato eléctrico... 


*Temp: 11.8ºC
HR: 79%
Pressão: 998Hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2011 às 22:03)

Boas,por aqui continua a cair de vez em quando em força  com o vento forte de SW,actuais 13.2ºC e 32mm de .

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

por aqui ja nao chove desde as 19h, mas o vento sopra fraco... sigo com 15.0ºC


----------



## Norther (3 Nov 2011 às 11:12)

Neva na Torre Serra da Estrela com grande intencidade desde as 3 da madrugada, quando me mandarem foto logo posto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2011 às 11:55)

Bons dias .

Por aqui já passou uma valente trovoada com muito barulho e vento e pouca ...ambiente hoje já se nota mais fresco,neste momento sol e muitas nuvens,actual 10.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Nov 2011 às 12:15)

Dia cinzento e *10,5ºC*

Choveu bastante esta noite. *20mm *já recolhidos 

A mínima, para já, está em* 8,1ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2011 às 12:31)

Boa tarde!

Noite de chuva e até trovoada...

Neste momento continua a chover.

*Temp: 9.8ºC (a descer)
HR: 78%
Pressão: 996hpa
Sensação térmica: 7.4ºC
Vento: 10.4km/h SW
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

Boas,o sol continua a brilhar por entre as nuvens e recuparação da temperatura,actuais 13.7ºC e desde as 0h ainda só 4.1mm.

Total de ontem em precipitação foi de 32.6mm .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2011 às 12:48)

*9.4ºC*  

Quase a bater a mínima que foi de 9.3ºC (8:19)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2011 às 12:53)

9.1ºC (a descer)...


----------



## boneli (3 Nov 2011 às 12:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 9.1ºC (a descer)...



Já bateu a minima...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2011 às 13:06)

boneli disse:


> Já bateu a minima...



*8.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2011 às 13:07)

boas

por aqui a madrugada e manhã foi de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada... o vento tambem se faz sentir moderado a forte... sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2011 às 13:52)

Estabilizou nos 8.6ºC (nova mínima do dia)... 

Está um verdadeiro dia de Inverno, chove sem parar há já algumas horas.
Base das nuvens nos 800m, com muito nevoeiro acima desta cota.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2011 às 14:04)

Boas,os aguaceiros de vez em quando com vento forte de W,actual 12.2ºC e 4.9mm.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2011 às 14:47)

de momento céu muito nublado e vento moderado a forte.
 desde as 0h *20.7mm*
T actual *13ºC* e *49%HR*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

Boas,neste momento muita trovoada na zona com muita  e pedra daquela grossa ,actual 8.9ºC .


----------



## dahon (3 Nov 2011 às 16:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,neste momento muita trovoada na zona com muita  e pedra daquela grossa ,actual 8.9ºC .



Deve estar agreste e não deve ficar por aqui pois elas vão em fila direitas a Castelo Branco.








Em Viseu que não é tão interior só cá chegam aguaceiros, trovoada só dois trovões na última madrugada.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2011 às 16:21)

boas

por aqui a tarde tem sido de alguns aguaceiros de raspão, pois passa tudo ao lado com nuvens bem escurinhas... o vento sopra moderado. 
ja posso por os extremos, ja que a temperatura tem vindo a baixar: 

10.4ºC de minima e 16.3ºC de maxima

actualmente nao chove e esta muito escurinho para a estrela... sigo com 14.3ºC


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 16:24)

Que valente granizada da grossa, há pouco! Fiquei com o quintal, parecia uma nevada!

Deve ter sido a temperatura mínima do dia com 8.7C (16h/IM). Isto se não vier mais granizo..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2011 às 16:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Que valente granizada da grossa, há pouco! Fiquei com o quintal, parecia uma nevada!
> 
> Deve ter sido a temperatura mínima do dia com 8.7C (16h/IM). Isto se não vier mais granizo..



Boas,esta passou mais a N da cidade onde eu estava no Modelo quando começou a cair,a pedra apanhei-a a caminho de casa com muita chuva,pelos dados IM deu 5.0mm entre as 15/16h,o meu jardim também ficou todo branco ,no horizonte  nova carga.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 16:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,esta passou mais a N da cidade onde eu estava no Modelo quando começou a cair,a pedra apanhei-a a caminho de casa com muita chuva,pelos dados IM deu 5.0mm entre as 15/16h,o meu jardim também ficou todo branco ,no horizonte  nova carga.



Sim, mas apanhou a cidade toda, pois eu encontrava-me na zona sul/SE (B.Valongo) quando ocorreu, e também ocorreu no centro/leste na segurança social. Se também ocorreu no modelo (a norte), então foi a cidade toda!  

Venha ela, espero que não me estrague os diospiros e as laranjas!


----------



## Ti_Alex (3 Nov 2011 às 16:57)

Eu estava no bricomarché (mais precisamente no estacionamento deste estabelecimento) às 15h55 e caiu um relampago no posto de electrecidade que la se encontra, vi o contacto relampago-posto ocorrer para ai a 40/50 m de mim, apanhei um susto enorme... Eu e aqueles que estavam no estacionamento também!! Depois caiu msm bastante granizo e grosso!!!!


----------



## FRibeiro (3 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

E fotos dessa granizada?
Já não me encontro em Castelo Branco, e adora ver isso! Não em recordo de cair granizo desse grande, a não ser quando era mais pequeno, mas memória curta xD


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 17:46)

FRibeiro disse:


> E fotos dessa granizada?
> Já não me encontro em Castelo Branco, e adora ver isso! Não em recordo de cair granizo desse grande, a não ser quando era mais pequeno, mas memória curta xD



Tenho uma foto dum vaso de flores, já tinha parado de cair..

Aquele que observei é assim do tamanho de metade dum rebucádo de bola de neve, do tamanho dos mirtilos, ou entre 0.7 a 1cm de diâmetro. Também não é assim tão raro..


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2011 às 17:50)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2011 às 18:06)

Boas,neste momento reina por aqui uma calma total,só céu muito nublado e sem vento,actual 8.8ºC.

Máxima de hoje 15.5ºC.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (3 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

Norther disse:


> Neva na Torre Serra da Estrela com grande intencidade desde as 3 da madrugada, quando me mandarem foto logo posto



Vi nos media e não a nenhum relato disso


----------



## Norther (3 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Vi nos media e não a nenhum relato disso




Boas deixo então uma foto de um amigo meu que por la trabalha e habita e me informa 

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/29576326220695179551441.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002732173961


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo com o céu encoberto e alguns pingos,vento fraco de SW,actual 9.0ºC e uma soma de 11.2mm de .

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

um pouco mais fresco hoje: *7,8ºC* actuais com muita nebulosidade.

A mínima ficou em *6,2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (4 Nov 2011 às 14:05)

Aguaceiros fracos na Covilhã, com 11ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2011 às 15:38)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui entre as 0h e 4h da noite de hoje ainda foram de aguaceiros com uma soma de 4.4mm de ...até ao momento já não houve pinga de chuva ...o céu continua com muitas nuvens e algumas bem negras em volta da cidade,actual 12.0ºC e vento fraco.

O registo de ontem em  foi de 12.2mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2011 às 15:52)

E esta ...neste momento faz sol e ...uma nuvem  mais carregada que está passar mais sul da cidade onde me encontro lembrou-se de abrir a torneira,actual 12.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2011 às 16:21)

Boa tarde 

O dia de hoje tem decorrido com pouca precipitação, mas ainda muitas nuvens.

Esta tarde, sempre que a precipitação dá uma trégua, já vai sendo possível visualizar a neve nas montanhas a norte da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

Boas,muitas nuvens ainda com nuvens carregadas mais a sul,vento fraco de W/NW,actual 11.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 13.9ºC e 4.4mm.


----------



## boneli (4 Nov 2011 às 17:15)

Dan disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> O dia de hoje tem decorrido com pouca precipitação, mas ainda muitas nuvens.
> 
> Esta tarde, sempre que a precipitação dá uma trégua, já vai sendo possível visualizar a neve nas montanhas a norte da cidade.





Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas essas montanhas são a Sanábria ou é o montesinho. ou nem uma coisa nem outra?


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2011 às 17:17)

boneli disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas essas montanhas são a Sanábria ou é o montesinho. ou nem uma coisa nem outra?



É mesmo a Sanábria.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2011 às 18:13)

Nuvens em fase de dissipação com vento fraco de W/NW,ambiente na rua já com algum fresco,actual 10.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (4 Nov 2011 às 18:14)

Imagens da Torre Serra da Estrela hoje



 



 



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Norther (4 Nov 2011 às 18:20)

Estão 11.2ºC com céu muito nublado 
86% HR
1003 hpa
vento NW fraco
3.7mm hoje
este mês 65.0mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2011 às 18:26)

Boa noite ao forum!

Por aqui o dia começou com muitas nuvens que foram a menos com o passar das horas, neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo.

*Temp. mínima: 6.5ºC (05:16)*
*Temp. máxima: 11.6ºC (11:41)*

*Dados actuais:*

*Temperatura: 7.5ºC
Humidade: 77%
Pressão: 1001hpa (a subir)
Vento: nulo*

O Larouco (1525m) não tem neve, a norte a Sierra de San Mamede (1718m) não foi possível confirmar devido ao nevoeiro na zona. Agora que a cota esta mais baixa foi-se a precipitação, o costume...


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2011 às 20:53)

Norther disse:


> Imagens da Torre Serra da Estrela hoje



Boas fotos Norther!

Já deu para ver que tens um local de trabalho privilegiado! 
Sempre que possível, vai enriquecendo o fórum com noticias e imagens fresquinhas da Serra da Estrela! 

Entretanto a página da estância de ski divulgou hoje esta imagem:


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2011 às 21:03)

boas

dia de muitas nuvens, com algum vento fraco. mas pouco choveu apenas cairam uns aguaceiros esporádicos. 
extremos de hoje: 8.8ºC de minima e 16.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo ja com es fresquinhos 9.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Nov 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia,  com muito sol e uma temperatura agradável!

*11,0ºC* actuais, depois de uma mínima temperada de *5,9ºC*, muito por culpa do vento constante que se faz sentir....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Nov 2011 às 12:03)

Bom dia! 

O dia amanheceu bastante nublado o que impediu maior queda na temperatura mínima!

*Mínima: 6.5ºC (00:45)

Temperatura: 10.2ºC
Humidade: 71%
Pressão: 1012hpa*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

Muitos boas fotos norther, até foi uma quantidade de neve apreciável


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Nov 2011 às 14:38)

Vento de norte bem marcado e gélido... Assim que o sol desaparecer as temperaturas irão tombar!

*Temp: 10.9ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1013hpa
Vento: N 21km/h
Sensação térmica: 4ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Nov 2011 às 19:23)

Boa noite!

Continuam a entrar nuvens de norte o que impede a descida das temperaturas!

*Temp. Máx: 11.9ºC (15:36)

Temp: 6.8ºC
HR: 78%
Pressão: 1017hpa
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2011 às 20:26)

Boas noites.

A noite passada já se fez passar pelo fresco...durante o dia por alguns momentos céu por vezes muito nublado...mas no geral o sol têve mais presente ,neste momento céu limpo com o ambiente já  devido ao vento por vezes moderado de NW,actual 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muitas nuvens e com um vento fraco durante a tarde. 

extremos: 8.5ºC de minima e 17.0ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado o vento esta muito fraco e sigo com 9.3ºC


----------



## Aboadinho (5 Nov 2011 às 21:51)

Norther disse:


> Imagens da Torre Serra da Estrela hoje



A propósito, alguém sabe se existe uma estação meteorológica mais perto da Torre, mais alta que as Penhas Douradas?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Boas,para um novo dia ...por aqui começa com céu limpo e vento agora mais fraco de NW,actual 9.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Nov 2011 às 02:12)

Aboadinho disse:


> A propósito, alguém sabe se existe uma estação meteorológica mais perto da Torre, mais alta que as Penhas Douradas?





Não existe nenhuma estação oficial do IM na torre, provavelmente porque nao vive lá ninguem.
Na Torre só a malta do centro comercial la esta durante o dia. 
A mais proxima é a das Penhas Douradas junto ao Vale do Rossim fica mais ou menos a 1500m.
Como vivem la pessoas, a EDP produz energia no Vale do Rossim, e como tambem tem a pousada de S. Lourenço,  a uns 2-3km... se calhar por isso o IM instalou lá a estação.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2011 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 3,7ºC.

Manhã com uma mínima de 0,4ºC e já com bastante geada.

É bem possível que, na rede do IM, as estações de Bragança e de Miranda do Douro tenham registado valores inferiores a zero.


----------



## Aboadinho (6 Nov 2011 às 12:40)

ricardop120 disse:


> Não existe nenhuma estação oficial do IM na torre, provavelmente porque nao vive lá ninguem.
> Na Torre só a malta do centro comercial la esta durante o dia.
> A mais proxima é a das Penhas Douradas junto ao Vale do Rossim fica mais ou menos a 1500m.
> Como vivem la pessoas, a EDP produz energia no Vale do Rossim, e como tambem tem a pousada de S. Lourenço,  a uns 2-3km... se calhar por isso o IM instalou lá a estação.



Obrigado. Entretanto descobri isto, mas parece-me que foi algo temporário, penso que para um estudo do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa.


----------



## ACalado (6 Nov 2011 às 12:56)

Aboadinho disse:


> Obrigado. Entretanto descobri isto, mas parece-me que foi algo temporário, penso que para um estudo do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa.



Bom dia. Existe uma estação na torre. A mesma é propriedade das estradas de portugal.


----------



## Aboadinho (6 Nov 2011 às 13:24)

spiritmind disse:


> Bom dia. Existe uma estação na torre. A mesma é propriedade das estradas de portugal.



Certo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/37515352@N02/3596034568/ 
Seria fantástico ter acesso aos seus dados...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

Boas tardes.

Noite fresca para dar lugar ao dia com muito sol e ambiente morninho ...céu limpo pela manhã para estar neste momento com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu ,actual 16.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2011 às 15:01)

Pelos meus lados também chegou aos *+0,4ºC* de mínima...

A EMA do politécnico que costuma ser um pouco mais fresca do que aqui, está desligada desde dia 4....

Por agora sol e *+16,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2011 às 16:12)

Boas,muito sol com vento fraco de N,actuais 15.5ºC e 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (6 Nov 2011 às 16:55)

11.1ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 13.4ºC e de uma mínima de 4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2011 às 17:56)

Boas,actuais 12.9ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2011 às 21:21)

Boas,vento fraco com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2011 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

Já arrefece pelo nordeste: *+3,9ºC actuais*

Extremos do dia: *+0,4ºC  +17,2ºC*


Esta noite chegamos à primeira negativa!


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens durante a tarde... 
nao houve vento por estes lados. 

extremos: 3.3ºC de minima e 15.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 7.8ºC


----------



## Norther (6 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos Norther!
> 
> Já deu para ver que tens um local de trabalho privilegiado!
> Sempre que possível, vai enriquecendo o fórum com noticias e imagens fresquinhas da Serra da Estrela!
> ...



 Boas André as fotos não são minhas, são de um amigo meu que trabalha la em cima e que me manda para por aqui no fórum sempre com a autorização dele, e claro que vou sempre por aqui fotos ate quando andar por la fazer caminhadas 

 estão 6.4ºC com céu limpo
77% HR
1021 hpa
vento nulo


----------



## Norther (6 Nov 2011 às 23:26)

ricardop120 disse:


> Não existe nenhuma estação oficial do IM na torre, provavelmente porque nao vive lá ninguem.
> Na Torre só a malta do centro comercial la esta durante o dia.
> A mais proxima é a das Penhas Douradas junto ao Vale do Rossim fica mais ou menos a 1500m.
> Como vivem la pessoas, a EDP produz energia no Vale do Rossim, e como tambem tem a pousada de S. Lourenço,  a uns 2-3km... se calhar por isso o IM instalou lá a estação.




Na Torre mora la um casal que vigiam os edifícios, ja falei com o homem muitas vezes, e existe uma estação meteorológica uns metros antes da rotunda da Torre no lado esquerdo para quem sobe.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Nov 2011 às 12:16)

Mínima de *4.3ºC* às 05:47.

Neste momento, céu limpo e *15.3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

Bons dias .

Dia de muito sol com um céu totalmente limpo...ambiente hoje mais agradável na rua ...vento de SW/NW,actual 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2011 às 14:16)

Boas,a tarde está a ser de ambiente muito agradável com vento muito fraco,actual 17.4ºC .


----------



## Z13 (7 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

Por Bragança está um belo dia de sol (*18,1ºC* actuais)

A mínima, teimosamente, não baixou dos *+0,4ºC* idênticos aos de ontem.


----------



## Z13 (7 Nov 2011 às 16:17)

Dan disse:


> É bem possível que, na rede do IM, as estações de Bragança e de Miranda do Douro tenham registado valores inferiores a zero.



Estiveste bem Dan!

Acertaste em cheio nas tuas previsões!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2011 às 17:20)

Z13 disse:


> Estiveste bem Dan!
> 
> Acertaste em cheio nas tuas previsões!
> 
> ...



Acho que são os primeiros valores inferiores a zero nas estações da rede do IM neste Outono.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2011 às 17:22)

Boas,céu limpo e vento agora de SW/S,actual 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Nov 2011 às 18:38)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre mora la um casal que vigiam os edifícios, ja falei com o homem muitas vezes, e existe uma estação meteorológica uns metros antes da rotunda da Torre no lado esquerdo para quem sobe.



ok... obrigado pelas correções... desconhecia que viviam permanentemente la em cima na torre, pensava que era so de epocas... alem da torre concerteza que deverá de haver mais estaçoes espalhadas pela serra, mas que nao temos acesso a elas ...

se tivesse mais possibilidades financeiras, punha uma em minha casa em gouveia a debitar dados, com uma camara e tudo... mas infelizemte o € nao sao muitos


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Nov 2011 às 18:46)

por aqui o dia foi de sol e sem vento. 

extremos: 
minima igual a de ontem  3.3ºC 
maxima de 17.2ºC

actuais: ceu limpo, continuo sem vento e sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2011 às 19:09)

Boas,no bairro é só fumo ..das lareiras da vizinhança...não há vento,actual 10.7ºC.


----------



## CidadeNeve (7 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

Aboadinho disse:


> Certo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/37515352@N02/3596034568/
> Seria fantástico ter acesso aos seus dados...



Em tempos no site das estradas de portugal dava para aceder aos dados. No maciço central sabia se o estado do tempo na torre, nas penhas douradas e nos piornos (centro de limpeza de neve). Creio que essa informação já não está disponível!


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Dan disse:


> Acho que são os primeiros valores inferiores a zero nas estações da rede do IM neste Outono.


Penso que sim também, mas Lamas de Mouro já hoje também atingiu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

Boas,tudo calmo com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,no bairro é só fumo ..das lareiras da vizinhança...não há vento,actual 10.7ºC.



Não poderias viver na Lousã. 

Se não são os incêndios, é as queimadas... agora as lareiras são rainhas.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2011 às 08:35)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 4,3ºC por agora.

Mínima de 1,9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (8 Nov 2011 às 14:05)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 9ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Nov 2011 às 14:09)

Boas Tardes!

Chuva fraca e *9.6ºC*.

Acumulados: *3.9 mm*

Mínima de* 4.9ºC* às 03:46


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2011 às 16:28)

(Para Mação: )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2011 às 17:03)

Boas tardes.

Dia de outono com o regresso da ...pela manhã,céu encoberto...com a chuva aparecer pela hora do almoço  ,até agora 1.0mm...em forma de aguaceiros fracos,actual 9.9ºC com o vento quase nulo.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2011 às 17:25)

O dia mais fresco deste Outono.

Extremos:

1,9ºC / 11,1ºC

Por agora 8,1ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2011 às 18:57)

Boas,por aqui chuva miudinha,com vento nulo,actual 9.2ºC e 1.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2011 às 19:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto, com aguaceiros fracos desde o inicio da tarde. nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
extremos: 5.5ºC de minima e 12.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto e sem chuva no momento, nao ha vento e sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2011 às 22:41)

Boas,por aqui a chuva têm sido sempre fraca,neste instante chuva mais moderada e vento muito fraco,actual 9.2ºC e 3.6mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

Agora sim  ...chove bem com 5.4mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2011 às 23:18)

chove fraco ja algum tempo, nao ha vento e sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 11:38)

Bons dias .

Noite e manhã com muita chuva ...por vezes moderada e outras vezes bem chovida...até ao momento desde 0h já vou com uma soma de 28.4mm ,actual 12.4ºC e vento fraco.

A soma de ontem em  foi de 6.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 12:25)

Boas,continua em força a  com 32.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 13:53)

Boas,já lá vão 24h de  sem parar ...continua a cair com uma soma de 37.2mm,actual 13.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 14:40)

Boas,neste momento começou a ficar mais claro lá fora,o vento a ficar mais intenso e deixou de chover,actual 13.2ºC e 39.2mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 18:39)

Boas,a chuva lá voltou ao final do dia mas fraca e continua,vento fraco,actual 12.1ºC e 40.2mm.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 19:47)

Boas,neste momento nevoeiro e sem chuva,actual 11.7ºC com 42.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2011 às 20:36)

boas

por estes lados o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos durante a manha. 
de tarde o ceu foi-se tornando pouco nublado. 

extremos: 12.6ºC de minima e 18.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com 11.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 21:22)

Continua a  com 43.6mm e 11.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2011 às 21:52)

instalou-se um denso nevoeiro por aqui, sigo com 10.4ºC

EDIT: 22.01 - o nevoeiro ja foi embora :|


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Dia de aguaceiros por Bragança com 10 litros recolhidos na minha zona.

Temperaturas entre os 12,9ºC da máxima e os 7,4ºC actuais que perfazem a mínima. 

Neste momento observa-se algum nevoeiro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

Continua forte a  com 47.6mm .


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Continua forte a  com 47.6mm .



Foi uma bela rega!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2011 às 22:50)

Z13 disse:


> Foi uma bela rega!!



E a rega continua 50.6mm...não para .


----------



## Paulo H (9 Nov 2011 às 23:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> E a rega continua 50.6mm...não para .



E continua, não pára.. Já tou farto de chuva por hoje, embora não haja vento, cheguei a casa de pés molhados! Até nevoeiro parcial tivemos.. E mais chuva teremos nos próximos 7 dias, parece o Minho por aqui!


----------



## Serrano (10 Nov 2011 às 14:09)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 14.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Nov 2011 às 18:03)

oas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, mas nao choveu por aqui... 
nao houve vento por estes lados. houve nevoeiro nas primeiras horas da manha. 

extremos: 9.2ºC de minima e 20.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com 16.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2011 às 14:18)

boas

por aqui chove, desde as 7h da manha, nao ha vento. o sensor deve estar sem pilhas, tenho que as repor, mas so quando a chuva passar...  mas deve estar uns 12 a 13ºC ... 

bem isto esta mesmo fraquito de post´s


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2011 às 15:52)

Boas tardes.

Ontem a minha estação deixou de receber dados do exterior ...ontem pelas 18h fiquei sem dados,hoje,resolveu dar os bons dias,pelas 9h começou novamente a dar dados ...pois é,já estou haver o que vai acontecer,durante 1 ano nunca deixou comunicar,desde o dia 1 deste mês quando houve a 1ª falha de 2h sem dados a HR% começou a baixar os valores lentamente até chegar aos 1%HR desde anteontem ,depois começou as falhas,as pilhas foram mudadas.
Conclusão:nâo bastava já ter tido uma experiênçia de uma La Crosse WS1600,para ir a correr a comprar da mesma marca,burro  na primeira o sensor ao fim de 1 ano nunca mais consegui a por a comunicar,esta WS 2800 está a ficar com a mesmo problema .
Deixando de brincadeiras ,acho que é desta vez que vou para a Davis  para não haver mais histórias.


Já chega de lamentaçôes ,por aqui o dia de manhã ainda houve sol,neste momento muito nublado e desde as 15h de ontem nunca mais choveu,actual 17.5ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2011 às 17:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Deixando de brincadeiras ,acho que é desta vez que vou para a Davis  para não haver mais histórias.



Boa sorte e também boa escolha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

Por aqui vai pingando de vez em quando,céu muito nublado e vento de W/NW,actual 13.6ºC.

Máxima de hoje 18.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2011 às 19:17)

Chuva fraca e 12,0ºC.

Um dia chuvoso, mas quente, para esta altura do ano.

Extremos de hoje:

11,4ºC / 12,5ºC


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2011 às 19:23)

e eu estou com problemas nas temperaturas, esta a marcar 4ºC a mais já limpei o abrigo que estava cheio de cocas e aranhões.E continua na mesmasad:
Actual 17.3ºc na estação meteorológica,é óbvio que esta a marcar mal. noutro sensor que tenho marca 13.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2011 às 20:10)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Ontem a minha estação deixou de receber dados do exterior ...ontem pelas 18h fiquei sem dados,hoje,resolveu dar os bons dias,pelas 9h começou novamente a dar dados ...pois é,já estou haver o que vai acontecer,durante 1 ano nunca deixou comunicar,desde o dia 1 deste mês quando houve a 1ª falha de 2h sem dados a HR% começou a baixar os valores lentamente até chegar aos 1%HR desde anteontem ,depois começou as falhas,as pilhas foram mudadas.
> Conclusão:nâo bastava já ter tido uma experiênçia de uma La Crosse WS1600,para ir a correr a comprar da mesma marca,burro  na primeira o sensor ao fim de 1 ano nunca mais consegui a por a comunicar,esta WS 2800 está a ficar com a mesmo problema .
> ...



La Crosse e o wireless é para esquecer. O problema é que essa estação não tem opção por cabo, ou seja... estás tramado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2011 às 22:06)

Nublado com alguma neblina,vento nulo com 13.1ºC mais 0.4mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2011 às 22:43)

boas

por aqui ja esteve nevoeiro cerrado, mas agora ja levantou devido ao vento fraco que se faz sentir... sigo com 13.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2011 às 22:46)

Dan disse:


> Chuva fraca e 12,0ºC.
> 
> Um dia chuvoso, mas quente, para esta altura do ano.
> 
> ...



Amplitude térmica muito pequena hoje em Bragança


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2011 às 10:57)

MSantos disse:


> Amplitude térmica muito pequena hoje em Bragança



Sim, não é muito habitual.

____________________________

Hoje parece que voltamos novamente ao Verão.

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e 14,9ºC.

Mínima de 10,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2011 às 14:23)

O vento chega por terras de Viriato com toda a força e em rajadas repentinas e por vezes bem fortes. Está bem abafado, para quem já se estava a habituar ao tempo mais fresco...

Actual 16,4ºC...


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Nov 2011 às 14:28)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de vento fraco a moderado. o ceu esta nublado temporariamente encoberto. sigo com uns agradaveis mas abafados 19.5ºC, com a umidade nos 58%... o vento deve rondar os 30km\h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2011 às 16:30)

Boas,neste momento o sol começou aparecer ,depois de ter estado sempre muito nublado com ambiente morno,actual 17.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2011 às 17:51)

Boas,céu muito nublado com algumas abertas,vento por vezes moderado de E/SE,actual 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Nov 2011 às 18:33)

Por aqui hoje o vento tem sido rei e a temperatura sem grandes oscilações.

Máxima de *19.0ºC* às 16:10, tendo a temperatura "batido" nesse valor por diversas vezes até à pouco, estando agora já a descer, nos *18.5ºC*.

Mínima de *12.8ºC* às 00:17.


----------



## Serrano (12 Nov 2011 às 19:13)

12.1ºC no Sarzedo, com muitas nuvens e pouco vento, mas salientando-se umas gotas cerca das 15 horas. Máxima de 14.9ºC e mínima de 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com vento fraco,afinal a temperatura ainda subiu até aos 18.2ºC pelas 19h41m,agora nova descida,actual 17.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Nov 2011 às 21:20)

É possível ver trovoada no horizonte para Oeste.

Temperatura actual: *18.2ºC*

O vento também ainda sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Nov 2011 às 21:29)

Incrível o vento *médio* nas Penhas Douradas, 80 km/h 





Pergunto-me qual terá sido a maior rajada...


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Nov 2011 às 21:40)

boas

por aqui o vento continua fraco a moderado. é um vento humido e quente.
O ceu nublado... sigo com 18.9ºC humidade nos 54%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

Boas,tudo calmo com céu nublado e vento fraco,actual 17.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Nov 2011 às 22:33)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo... *12,1ºC* e *91%*


Extremos do dia: *8,8ºC @ 18,9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (13 Nov 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Por Bragança tudo muito calmo.... embora escuro!

Neste momento registo *12,4ºC* depois de uma mínima de *9,9ºC*

Anda não caiu uma única pinga... e começo a duvidar que caia nas próximas horas!!!


----------



## CSOF (13 Nov 2011 às 11:51)

Bom dia,
por aqui dia soalheiro, com algumas nuvens altas, mas com bastante vento..
temperatura de 16,8ºC e mínima de 14ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

boas

por aqui a madrugada foi de uma ventania brutal, o vento soprou forte com rajadas desde a meia noite. 
Só a partir das 6h e que acalmou. 
atuais: vento fraco, ceu pouco nublado e sigo com 18.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2011 às 13:00)

Boas dias.

Por aqui continua tudo igual,céu nublado com o vento mais forte,há momentos durante 15s começou a chover de repente com pingas muito grossas e de repente parou ,actual 16.9ºC com sol e 0.2mm que cairam pelas 9h de hoje.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2011 às 13:50)

boas

por estes lados já se houve trovejar... mas e bem, afastado. 
esta muito escuro a oeste, para os lados de Águeda... 
o vento parou...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2011 às 17:59)

boas

bem por estes lados o dia foi calmo, sem comparação ao que se passa no litoral, ouviu-se trovoada ao longe a oeste, mas nao passou disso. nao choveu por estes lados. 
extremos: 14.4ºC de minima e 20.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, mais nublado a oeste vento fraco e sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2011 às 17:59)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo...céu muito nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado,actual 16.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Nov 2011 às 18:52)

12.9ºC no Sarzedo, com o vento a tornar-se mais presente. Máxima de 14.4ºC e mínima de 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2011 às 20:28)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com algum vento,actual 16.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

tudo calmo por aqui, so o vento é que marca presença... mas a luz aqui tem estado a piscar ... deve ser da trovoada no litoral?? 
sigo com is abafados 18.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 01:52)

A situação vai evoluindo. A superfície frontal fria desloca-se lentamente também para leste; Beira-Baixa e Alto Alentejo esperam moderada instabilidade a partir do meio da madrugada em diante ...






Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008

Descargas eléctricas na última meia-hora:




ImapWeather


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2011 às 02:33)

fui a varanda fazer uma pausa do vicio on line do pc... , cai agora um aguaceiro, mas sem claroes nem barulho... apenas o vento fraco marca presença... sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 11:57)

bela chuvada que vai caindo desde a madrugada, certinha e por vezes intença


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2011 às 12:06)

Vê-se nevar na webcam da Torre na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 12:24)

AnDré disse:


> Vê-se nevar na webcam da Torre na Serra da Estrela.




Confirmo já neva bem no alto, começou água neve mas a partir das 11 virou so a neve  fotos mais daqui a pouco

http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

boas

por estes lados tem caido aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de vento forte. 
quando nao chove o ceu fica encoberto e sem vento. sigo com 15.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 12:28)

Bons dias .

Demorou cá a chegar,mas chegou ,desde as 4h de hoje sempre a marcar presênça a ,neste momento,depois de uma chuvada forte,o sol,pela primeira vez aparecer ,actual 11.6ºC e de hoje 15.8mm.


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2011 às 12:37)

boas tardes
 *18.2mm*.
tenho andado  com os sensores da temperatura da estação meteorológica.


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2011 às 12:53)

Quero que pare a chuva . para dar mais uma manutenção na estação e mudar o visual da mesma


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2011 às 12:56)

Norther disse:


> bela chuvada que vai caindo desde a madrugada, certinha e por vezes intença


e ja la vão *19.5* até ao momento no Tortosendo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 13:22)

Boas,neste momento,muito escuro a sul ,vêm lá mais molho ,actual 11.9ºC e vento de S/SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 13:37)

Muita chuva e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 14:36)

Boas,esta passagem fez descer a temperatura até aos 9.5ºC.

Neste momento muito sol com muitas nuvens negras em volta.

Actuais 11.2ºC e a soma de  em 19.0mm.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (14 Nov 2011 às 14:49)

Norther disse:


> Confirmo já neva bem no alto, começou água neve mas a partir das 11 virou so a neve  fotos mais daqui a pouco
> 
> http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/



Fotos fotos PF


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 14:58)

Ja estão fechadas as estradas pa Torre-Serra da Estrela


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (14 Nov 2011 às 15:00)

Norther disse:


> Ja estão fechadas as estradas pa Torre-Serra da Estrela



já?


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (14 Nov 2011 às 15:06)

Norther disse:


> Ja estão fechadas as estradas pa Torre-Serra da Estrela



No site das estradas de portugal não aperece nenhum painel nem aviso de estrada fechada


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 15:58)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> No site das estradas de portugal não aperece nenhum painel nem aviso de estrada fechada




pelo menos foi-me informado de um amigo que esta trabalhar na torre, ja vou averiguar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 16:00)

Boas,neste momento sol .

Esta passagem largou mais aguaceiros com a temperatura a descer.

Actuais 9.6ºC e 19.8mm.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (14 Nov 2011 às 16:04)

Norther disse:


> pelo menos foi-me informado de um amigo que esta trabalhar na torre, ja vou averiguar



Aguardo


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 16:06)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> No site das estradas de portugal não aperece nenhum painel nem aviso de estrada fechada



 Comfirma-se estão fechadas o lado da lagoa comprida foi o meu colega que fechou e devem continuar porque continua nevar e com cair da noite vai-se tornar perigoso circular aquela altitude


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (14 Nov 2011 às 16:15)

Norther disse:


> Comfirma-se estão fechadas o lado da lagoa comprida foi o meu colega que fechou e devem continuar porque continua nevar e com cair da noite vai-se tornar perigoso circular aquela altitude



Eu reparei que continuava a nevar na webcam da torre . de certeza que essa informão vai dar na TV logo


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2011 às 16:30)

Por Bragança vai chovendo desde as 10h30, tendo já acumulado *7,6mm*.

temperatura actual de *8,1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2011 às 17:00)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de aguaceiros moderados, mas agora sem vento. 
ja se nota o arrefeimento na rua... 

extremos: 12.4ºC de minima e 15.3ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado com alguns chuviscos, sem vento e ja com 11.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Boas,com o vento e as nuvens rodar para W...ambiente vai ficando mais fresco,neste momento aguaceiros,actual 9.0ºC e 20.0mm.

Máxima de hoje 17.3ºC pelas 0h26m de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 20:43)

Boas,muitas nuvens e aguaceiros fracos,actual 8.5ºC com 20.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2011 às 22:46)

Boas,céu com muitas estrelas ,vento fraco com 8.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2011 às 09:39)

Bom dia

Por aqui chove com 8,5ºC.

Mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## CSOF (15 Nov 2011 às 09:44)

Bom dia!
chuva, chuva, verdadeiro dia de inverno...temp 9.0ºC


----------



## Norther (15 Nov 2011 às 10:55)

http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2011 às 11:14)

Noite de muita chuva na serra de Montemuro. E continua.
A ribeira na aldeia da Gralheira já se vê correr cheia.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2011 às 11:31)

Norther disse:


> http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/





> *Maior nevão deste Outono na Serra da Estrela está a cortar as estradas de acesso à Torre*
> 
> 
> O maior nevão deste Outono está a obrigar ao corte das estradas de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, disse hoje fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve das Estradas de Portugal, nos Piornos, à agência Lusa.
> ...


SIC Noticias


----------



## CSOF (15 Nov 2011 às 11:33)

e a chuva continua....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2011 às 12:19)

Bons dias.

Os aguaceiros por aqui durante a noite e manhã,sempre,a marcar presênça .

Neste momento sol com muitas nuvens.

Vento moderado de SW/W,actual 13.2ºC e de hoje 3.6mm de .

Dados de ontem 7.9ºC / 17.3ºC e de  foi,20.5mm .


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2011 às 12:22)

boas

manha de aguaceiros e tambem o sol a mistura... o vento tambem se faz sentir durante os aguaceiros... sigo com 13.6ºC


----------



## Norther (15 Nov 2011 às 12:33)

AnDré disse:


> SIC Noticias



E devem continuar fechadas o dia todo, a camada de neve varia entre os 5 e 10cm em diferentes locais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2011 às 13:22)

Boas,neste momento,chuva e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Novamente muito sol,hoje qualquer nuvem que passe,larga molho .

Vento continua moderado de W/SW,actual 13.9ºC e 4.4mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

Boa tarde

Céu muito nublado, chuva fraca, base das nuvens aos 700m e 8,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,4ºC / 9,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2011 às 19:10)

Boas,céu limpo e com descida da temperatura,vento nulo,actual 9.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 14.9ºC e 4.4mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

boas

por aqui a tarde foram de boas abertas e aguaceiros mas menos frequentes. tal como o vento so soprou fraco durante os aguaceiros. 
extremos: 10.2ºC de minima e 16.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com 11.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

Boas,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,actual 8.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens e 8,9ºC.

Mínima de 7,6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Nov 2011 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Algum sol, a espaços, e *10,5ºC*

Pelos meus lados a mínima foi de 7,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2011 às 11:02)

Serra da Estrela, esta manhã:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2011 às 13:23)

Bons dias.

Por aqui a noite e madrugada foi de nevoeiro,que ainda contou no penico lá fora 0.2mm,neste momento muitas nuvens e muito pouco sol,actual 13.0ºC e vento fraco de S/SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2011 às 14:07)

Boas,mais momentos de sol,no céu ainda muitas nuvens,actual 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2011 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Serra da Estrela, esta manhã:



Por essa imagem parece ter sido um nevão razoável, razão suficiente para terem cortado as estradas nessa região.

As montanhas aqui a norte também exibem alguma neve.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Nov 2011 às 14:48)

Dan disse:


> Por essa imagem parece ter sido um nevão razoável, razão suficiente para terem cortado as estradas nessa região.
> 
> As montanhas aqui a norte também exibem alguma neve.



Tens uma vista privilegiada, Dan !
Quando me desloco a terras de Miranda no Inverno, é um deleite para mim olhar para o horizonte a Norte e ver ao longe os cumes da Sanabria branquinhos sob um céu azul. Inspira-me!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2011 às 17:17)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento nulo,actual 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 14.4ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Nov 2011 às 17:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, e sem vento. 
9.7ºC de minima e 18.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e com 14.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

Boas,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,actual 9.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

7.4ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 13.4ºC e uma mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2011 às 23:50)

Temperatura actual *7.2ºC* e *78%HR*. .  vento nulo


----------



## Hazores (17 Nov 2011 às 00:57)

boa noite,

este fim de semana vou a Viseu, a um encontro nacionalde associações juvenis, parace que vou apanhar chuva, não é?


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2011 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

céu limpo e *9,5ºC*



Mínima de *1,4ºC* esta manhã


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2011 às 12:48)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro nas primeiras horas da manha. 
depois disso o ceu tornou-se pouco nublado e sem vento. 
sigo com 15.5ºC... com uma minima de 6.2ºC 

Vou passar uns dias a Gouveia por isso reporto de lá a partir ja desta tarde!


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2011 às 12:49)

Temperatura mínima desta madrugada *4.9ºC* . Actual *13.3ºC*.
céu com muita nebulosidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2011 às 15:25)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui foi uma manhã cheio de sol ...nevoeiro não faltou até quase ao meio dia nos vales dos rios aqui na zona,mais no rio Tejo...neste momento o céu vai ficando com muitas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2011 às 18:32)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi de ceu nublado e sem vento.  
neste momento a temperatura desce! nao ha vento o ceu esta nublado e sigo com 8.6C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2011 às 19:17)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2011 às 21:54)

Extremos do dia: *1,4ºC  15,8ºC*


Neste momento já arrefece, *4,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Boas,noite tranquila e sem vento,actual 9.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

6ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 13.4ºC pelo terceiro dia consecutivo, registando-se uma mínima de 5.1ºC, por enquanto...


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2011 às 22:43)

Tudo calmo por aqui, ceu pouco nublado sem vento e ja com uns frequinhos 6.5ºC


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2011 às 23:54)

Temperatura actual *6.9ºC* e *74%HR*.
tudo calmo sem vento


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2011 às 10:20)

Céu nublado e *7,3ºC*

A mínima ficou um pouco mais alta do que ontem, com *3,3ºC*



Bom trabalho


----------



## panda (18 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

céu muito nublado e sem vento.
Temperatura actual *11.1ºC* e *62%HR*.
A espera da , para ver como se porta o   pluviômetro, agora que esta mais perto do solo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2011 às 13:07)

Bons dias.

Depois de uma meia manhã com céu limpo...neste momento vai ficando muito nublado,mais por nuvens altas,vento fraco,actual 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2011 às 13:54)

Boas,pelo litoral,norte e centro,já ..por aqui ainda,com o sol neste momento mais a descoberto  e com nuvens baixas já no horizonte,vento fraco de E/SE,actual 15.1ºC.


----------



## kelinha (18 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

Olá a todos!

Vou hoje para a Serra da Estrela passar o fim de semana, vou ficar na zona da Bouça Velha. Alguém mais entendido do que eu nesta matérica (que sou pouco mais que leiga) me pode dizer o que posso esperar das previsões? 

Obrigada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2011 às 17:48)

Boas,por aqui já céu muito nublado,vento continua fraco de E/SE,actual 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

Por aqui ainda nada de ,deve estar a chegar ,actual 13.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2011 às 21:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, durante a manha, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado ao longo do dia. 
o vento vai soprando temporariamente fraco 

extremos: 4.7ºC de minima e 22.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto nada de chuva por enquanto, vento fraco e sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2011 às 21:22)

Já ,começou agora ,actual 13.0ºC.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (18 Nov 2011 às 21:22)

Alguem me sabe dizer se neva na serra da estrela ?


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

boas

por aqui a chuva começou a cair a coisa de meia hora. Cai certinha sem vento. sigo com 9.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2011 às 22:59)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se neva na serra da estrela ?



A nevar só se for para a torre... mas é esperar para o pós frontal, onde a cota andará nos 1500m mais coisa menos coisa!


----------



## Serrano (18 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

Aguaceiros no Sarzedo, alguns deles fortes, com uma temperatura de 9ºC. Máxima de 12.1ºC e mínima de 5.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2011 às 23:15)

A chuva continua,mas em forma de aguaceiros fracos,até agora 0.8mm,actual 11.5ºC e vento fraco de S/SW.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (19 Nov 2011 às 11:27)

ricardop120 disse:


> A nevar só se for para a torre... mas é esperar para o pós frontal, onde a cota andará nos 1500m mais coisa menos coisa!



Não e nem na torre neva pois pelas imagens da webcam a neve que tem está acumulada desde a ultima queda de neve . Mas parece me que para a tarde deverá nevar por lá


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 9,7ºC.

Mínima de 7,6ºC com muita chuva durante a noite.


----------



## HFSantos (19 Nov 2011 às 12:43)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Não e nem na torre neva pois pelas imagens da webcam a neve que tem está acumulada desde a ultima queda de neve . Mas parece me que para a tarde deverá nevar por lá



Pelo que dá a entender na webcam, neva na serra da estrela.  http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2011 às 13:40)

Bons dias .

Noite e manhã de ,por vezes moderada,mais,pela manhã,neste momento não chove,mas o céu continua muito escuro ,actuais 12.2ºC e vento fraco entre NE/SE,o penico lá fora contou desde as 0h de hoje 16.8mm .

A soma de  de ontem,foi de 2.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2011 às 15:07)

Boas,por aqui continua o céu muito escuro,com nuvens baixas a virem de SE,pela imagem do radar do IM,parece vir coisa grossa na minha direção ,não chove e vento fraco de E/SE,actual 11.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2011 às 16:10)

Boas,por aqui continua muito escuro,mas o grosso da chuva está a passar mais junto há fronteira na zona da raia para o interior,visto daqui ,muito negro por lá,actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2011 às 16:40)

Olá; hoje estou no Fundão, onde tem estado a chover todo o dia


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2011 às 17:05)

Muita chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 7.5ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2011 às 17:06)

dia de chuva, com um total já acumulado *27.2mm*.
Temperatura actual *9.2ºC* e *84%HR*.
vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2011 às 20:11)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,actual 10.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2011 às 22:31)

boas

por estes lados o dia foi de ceu encoberto e com periodos de chuva moderada. o vento nao apareceu por estes lados. 
extremos: 7.4ºC de minima e 11.5ºC de maxima

actuais: chove moderadamente, sem vento e sigo com 8.8ºC


----------



## subaneve300 (20 Nov 2011 às 00:38)

boas noites para todos.
alguem me sabe dizer se neva na serra da estrela??


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2011 às 03:15)

subaneve300 disse:


> boas noites para todos.
> alguem me sabe dizer se neva na serra da estrela??



Ao inicio da tarde de Sábado o cenário na Torre era o seguinte:






@meteocovilha


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2011 às 09:29)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 9,2ºC.

Mínima de 8,6ºC.


----------



## subaneve300 (20 Nov 2011 às 11:48)

obrigado pela informação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2011 às 12:14)

Bons dias.

Durante a noite ainda alguns aguaceiros fracos,que dei 0.2mm.

Depois de uma manhã céu encoberto,neste momento,desde o meio dia,muito sol .

Com 13.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC / 12.2ºC e 16.8mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2011 às 13:29)

Sol e nuvens,com 14.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

Boas,menos nuvens e muito sol,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2011 às 18:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi agradavel com ceu nublado e sem chuva. 
nao houve vento por aqui. 

extremos: 6.1ºC de minima e 18.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, com alguma nevoa na serra, sem vento e sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2011 às 18:02)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco de NW/N,actual 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 15.2ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2011 às 19:41)

Noite com céu limpo, temperatura actual *9.3ºC* e *71%HR*.
 acumulada hoje: *1.5mm*.
 acumulada ontem: *29mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2011 às 21:53)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actual 11.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2011 às 12:20)

Bons dias.

Manhã com nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 14.9ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Nov 2011 às 15:40)

Parece que já neva novamente na torre... 
Espero que caia bastante durante este Dezembro e que não falte no fim de semana da passagem de ano, pois este ano vou reportar a partir das penhas da saúde durante 2 dias e meio... 
Abraço a todos e resto de boa tarde...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2011 às 15:59)

Boas,nuvens altas e médias ,vento vai ficando moderado de W com descida de temperatura,actual 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (21 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Sanxito disse:


> Parece que já neva novamente na torre...
> Espero que caia bastante durante este Dezembro e que não falte no fim de semana da passagem de ano, pois este ano vou reportar a partir das penhas da saúde durante 2 dias e meio...
> Abraço a todos e resto de boa tarde...




Olá , como sabes que já neva outra vez na serra da estrela ?


----------



## Sanxito (21 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Olá , como sabes que já neva outra vez na serra da estrela ?



Boas...
Apesar do nevoeiro, parece-me ter visto neve pela web.
http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (21 Nov 2011 às 16:20)

Sanxito disse:


> Parece que já neva novamente na torre...
> Espero que caia bastante durante este Dezembro e que não falte no fim de semana da passagem de ano, pois este ano vou reportar a partir das penhas da saúde durante 2 dias e meio...
> Abraço a todos e resto de boa tarde...



Isso não é verdade pelo menos para já http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/ podes confirmar na webcam da torre como não neva. Está bastante nevoeiro e mantem se alguma neve desde sexta feira .  As previsóes apontam para neve ao final do dia e acima dos 1200 m .


----------



## Sanxito (21 Nov 2011 às 16:28)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Isso não é verdade pelo menos para já http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/ podes confirmar na webcam da torre como não neva. Está bastante nevoeiro e mantem se alguma neve desde sexta feira .  As previsóes apontam para neve ao final do dia e acima dos 1200 m .



Eu sei que sim, mas refiro-me á neve na hora em que postei, pois havia menos nevoeiro e andava algo pelo ar que chegou a ficar colado na cobertura na web...


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2011 às 16:35)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu sei que sim, mas refiro-me á neve na hora em que postei, pois havia menos nevoeiro e andava algo pelo ar que chegou a ficar colado na cobertura na web...



Por esta hora os meteogramas previam já bastante ar frio tanto aos 500 como aos 850 hPa. Certamente que na zona da Torre toda a precipitação que cair já será na forma de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2011 às 17:25)

Boas,nuvens altas alaranjadas a poente ,com nuvens baixas no horizonte,vento de W/NW,actual 13.2ºC.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (21 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Se alguem tiver conhecimento de ter nevado no marão, ou de estar a nevar na estrela ou noutro outro sitio diga me sff


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

Boas,nuvens baixas a virem de NW,sinal de frio e pouca chuva ,actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu sei que sim, mas refiro-me á neve na hora em que postei, pois havia menos nevoeiro e andava algo pelo ar que chegou a ficar colado na cobertura na web...



por essa hora estava na torre e nao caiu nada, por acaso fui a Guarda tratar de uns assuntos e aproveitei e passei na torre, so havia nevoeiro e o vento soprava forte! 
ja ponho umas fotos!


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

boas

o dia por aqui foi de ceu muito nublado mas sem chuva e vento! 

extremos: 5.6ºC de minima e 20.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto mas sem chuva, nao ha vento e sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2011 às 20:23)

fotos desta tarde...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

Boas,por aqui,desde as 20h que se levantou um vendaval ,vento forte de NW,actual 10.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## subaneve300 (21 Nov 2011 às 22:39)

Se alguem souber alguma coisa de neve na lousã pode-me dizer sff


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2011 às 22:59)

subaneve300 disse:


> Se alguem souber alguma coisa de neve na lousã pode-me dizer sff



As cotas ainda se encontram muito altas (1200/1300 m), e ao longo do dia ainda irão subir mais para os 1800 m.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 01:01)

E neste momento já deverá estar a cair as primeiras neves nas serras do norte e centro com mais de 1200m.

De momento, a estação do Xurés (junto a Pitões das Júnias), a 1059m de altitude, segue com 1,9ºC e a registar precipitação.

Lamas de Mouro, a 880m, estava às 0h com 3,5ºC e 2,5mm acumulados.
P.Douradas, na serra da Estrela, estava à mesma hora com 1,0ºC.


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2011 às 09:20)

bom dia, informaram-me que neva bem na Serra da Estrela com as estradas pa Torre cortadas, neva acima dos 1300m com acumulação aos 1400 m 

http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 09:29)

Norther disse:


> bom dia, informaram-me que neva bem na Serra da Estrela com as estradas pa Torre cortadas, neva acima dos 1300m com acumulação aos 1400 m
> 
> http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/



Ia agora mesmo dizer que na webcam se via tudo branquinho.
Pena as webcams das Penhas Douradas e da Gralheira estarem off.


----------



## Serrano (22 Nov 2011 às 09:59)

Cerca das 9 horas, passei no Alto São Gião (840msnm) e chovia intensamente com 4ºC, parecendo que já se viam alguns flocos de neve pelo meio da chuva.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2011 às 11:25)

Temperatura actual *5.9ºC* e *85%HR*.
 acumulada *9.5mm*.


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo...

Sol e *10,6ºC*

A mínima ficou em *4,8ºC*


Até logo


----------



## amarusp (22 Nov 2011 às 12:40)

Bom dia , pela foto tirada hoje pelas 12 horas, a acumulação de neve deve andar pelos 1600 m.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Foto de José fernandes captada em Loriga(cota media (750m)


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2011 às 13:30)

boas

por aqui choveu durante a madrugada e manha! acompanhado de vento fraco a moderado.

neste momento ja limpou esta sol com o ceu nublado. sigo com 10.2ºC

na serra deve estar giro  mas deve ser só a partir dos 1500


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2011 às 14:25)

No lado da Covilhã a acumulação aos 1300 m, por cima do antigo sanatório(1200m) que esta a ser transformado em pousada vê-se neve que ja esta a derreter, com o sol que esta agora e céu praticamente limpo, tb na encosta da Vila do Carvalho que é uma povoação mesmo ao lado da Covilhã, o ponto mais alto que esta tb a 1300m, mais metro menos metro, esta branco 
agora a boa acumulação deve estar a cima dos 1500m claro, mas o cenário visto cá de baixo da Cova da Beira esta bonito


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2011 às 15:24)

Hoje de manha na Lagoa Comprida


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2011 às 15:42)

Belas imagens aí das beiras!


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2011 às 16:16)

Penhas da Saude 1500 metros 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2309151492521


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2011 às 16:20)

Hoje, na zona da Pedra do Urso 1300 metros 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2309231534522&set=vb.1361344890&type=2&theater


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2011 às 16:47)

Norther disse:


> Hoje de manha na Lagoa Comprida



Uma manhã muito boa a nível de neve, não esperava acumulação a cotas de 1200/1300m


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2011 às 17:04)

Vi fotos das Penhas da Saúde, estava coberta de neve, um espectáculo.


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2011 às 17:07)

Eis as fotos das Penhas da Saúde:


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.261120037270232.58502.179907832058120&type=3


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 17:10)

amarusp disse:


> Foto de José fernandes captada em Loriga(cota media (750m)



Grande foto, *amarusp*!



Norther disse:


> Penhas da Saude 1500 metros
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2309151492521





Norther disse:


> Hoje, na zona da Pedra do Urso 1300 metros
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2309231534522&set=vb.1361344890&type=2&theater



E boa recolha, *Norther*.

No facebook da Serra da Estrela Alive, existe também um álbum com algumas fotos da neve de hoje.





Serra da Estrela Alive, em Penhas da Saúde.


E na página da Estância Vodafone também já há uma fotografia da neve de hoje na Torre:





skiserradaestrela.com


----------



## F_R (22 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

Sempre fresquinhas essas foto da neve

Excelente foto esse de Louriga


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 17:48)

Apesar da nebulosidade, é possível identificar no MOHID alguma neve nos pontos mais altos da Peneda-Gerês e na Serra da Estrela:


----------



## subaneve300 (22 Nov 2011 às 18:19)

Agora a serra da lousã não deve estar com neve, o ponto máximo é o trevim com 1200 m pensei que caísse qualquer coisa aí, ou então que a cota baixasse.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2011 às 18:56)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de ceu nubaldo mas sempre com a companhia do sol. 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado entre as 14h e as 16h... 

extremos: 

5.6ºC de minima e 11.8ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo ja com uns fresquinhos 8.4ºC 


belas fotos da neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2011 às 19:25)

Boas noites .

Hoje por aqui,foi um dia,quase de inverno...chuva pela manhã com uma temperatura baixa,pela tarde o sol apareceu,dando lugar a um céu com poucas nuvens,mas já não dei para aquecer grande coisa o ambiente ,actual 8.7ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 10.3ºC e de  foi 7.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens,vento está fraco de NNE,actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

boas

do calmo por aqui, o ceu esta pouco nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com  7.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2011 às 12:18)

Bom dia .

Pela noite e primeiras horas da manhã,céu muito nublado,neste momento,céu limpo e ambiente agradavél ,actual 18.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2011 às 12:57)

O nevoeiro e as temperaturas positivas que se fazem sentir na Torre, estão a derreter rapidamente a neve toda... 

A temperatura nas P.Douradas está há 24h numa constante subida:






Até à próxima 4ªfeira, a temperatura aos 850hPa (~1500m) deverá andar entre os 6-9ºC pelo que é expectável que a neve no território continental desapareça rapidamente.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2011 às 13:38)

A Torre, agora sem nevoeiro:










http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index.php

9,4ºC nas P.Douradas às 13h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2011 às 14:39)

Boas,céu limpo com algumas nuvens em decoração ...ambiente,muito bom,para a época em que estamos ,actual 17.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2011 às 17:01)

Boas,tarde com ambiente morno,agora já com descida da temperatura,actual 16.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2011 às 18:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e com algum vento fraco durante a tarde. 
de tarde o sol foi forte (quente)

extremos: 5.6ºC de minima e 18.7ºC de maxima

actuais. ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2011 às 18:50)

Vento nulo com 12.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2011 às 21:54)

Boas,vento fraco de N com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2011 às 09:58)

bom dia

por Gouveia o dia nasceu com ceu limpinho e sem vento, com uma minima de 7.0ºC. 

actualmente o ceu continua limpo e sem vento, sigo com 9.7ºC 

acabou a estadia aqui por Gouveia, Logo reporto de Santa Comba...


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2011 às 10:37)

Mínima de *1,9ºC*


Neste momento sol e *12,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2011 às 12:49)

Bom dia .

Noite com temperatura amena,ficou pelos 10.3ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,ambiente vai ficando morno ,actual 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2011 às 14:10)

Boas,muito sol ...com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2011 às 16:32)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo e o vento a soprar fraco e naturalmente mais quente, sigo com 15.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2011 às 19:50)

Boas,de tarde,muito sol com uma temperatura amena ,actuais,céu limpo com 11.5ºC e vento fraco de N.

Máxima de hoje foi 17.5ºC.a miníma foi de 10.3ºC,mas com tendência abaixar mais.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo vento a soprar fraco e a temperatura a baixar nas calmas... sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2011 às 21:45)

Por aqui está uma bela noite de inversão térmica... registo *4,4ºC* actuais


Os extremos do dia foram: *1,9ºC  16,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2011 às 12:20)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de muito sol com algumas nuvens altas a chegarem ,vento fraco com 17.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2011 às 13:28)

Muito sol e vento fraco,com 18.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Boas,a tarde de hoje,dei,para bater a máxima do mês ...céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actual 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

Vento fraco de N com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

Por aqui céu limpo e 4,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,5ºC / 12,1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, mas com algumas nuvens altas da parte da tarde... nao houve vento por aqui!

extremos: 6.6ºC de minima e 18.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 9.0ºC


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2011 às 00:33)

as temperaturas andam num sobe e desce 
actual *8.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2011 às 11:14)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e vento fraco,actual 15.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2011 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Mais um dia de sol e até algum calor, mas as noites já são frias.

Por agora 12,5ºC. A mínima foi de 0,0ºC e já com bastante geada.


Hoje apanhei esta raposa a atravessar a estrada junto a Rio de Onor


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Nov 2011 às 15:58)

Dan disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Mais um dia de sol e até algum calor, mas as noites já são frias.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2011 às 17:17)

Boas,neste momento,nuvens altas em tons de alaranjado ,hoje a temperatura já não subiu tanto,devido ao aparecimento de nuvens altas pela tarde,vento nulo com 12.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2011 às 18:55)

Com o vento de N de volta,a temperatura subiu,com 10.9ºC,despois ter chegado aos 10.1ºC.


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2011 às 22:10)

Dan disse:


> Hoje apanhei esta raposa a atravessar a estrada junto a Rio de Onor



  Bem apanhada, Dan. Por sorte não foi um javali...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

Boas,vento de N com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2011 às 23:26)

Céu limpo e 4,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,0ºC / 12,9ºC


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2011 às 23:59)

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Temperatura actual *7.1ºC* e *61%HR*.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2011 às 10:09)

Veterano disse:


> Bem apanhada, Dan. Por sorte não foi um javali...



 por acaso javalis não vi, mas um pouco antes tinha visto também um corço, mas esse não consegui fotografar.

__________________

Uma manhã já com cara de inverno, geada, nevoeiro e até algum sincelo na parte mais baixa da cidade. 

Por agora 2,2ºC e um pouco de nevoeiro. Mínima de -0,5ºC, a mais baixa deste Outono.


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2011 às 10:12)

Bem apanhado essa raposa velha


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2011 às 11:06)

Seguimos assim e com 2,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2011 às 13:29)

Bom dia.

Muito sol com 15.8ºC .


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (27 Nov 2011 às 14:14)

Um bom dia já com um cheirinho a inverno 2,9º de minima com alguma geada em locais sombrios


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

Boas,fim de tarde com muito sol ...vento fraco de SE/S com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2011 às 16:47)

Dados de hoje: *MIN 4.7ºC*
*MÁX 17.2ºC*
Actual *12.5ºC* e *39%HR*


----------



## Serrano (27 Nov 2011 às 18:18)

8.6ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 14.9ºC e de uma mínima de 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2011 às 18:22)

Boas,vento nulo com 9.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2011 às 19:35)

Aqui pela baixa com 8.8ºC .


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2011 às 20:24)

Por aqui 6,6ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,5ºC / 11,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2011 às 21:10)

Cerca das 16h, o Mário Barros, de estadia em Maçores, relatava nevoeiro cerradíssimo, e 6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e sol. de manha estava muito frio, havia Geada nos carros e nas zonas abrigadas. 
a temperatura baixou bastante na noite passada: 

3.7ºC de minima 
16.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, o vento começou a soprar fraco e sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 6,3ºC

Mín - 3,4ºC

Dia marcado por intenso nevoeiro, tal como ontem.


----------



## CSOF (28 Nov 2011 às 09:38)

Bom dia, dia de novoeiro, tal como ontem,,,temp. minima . 3,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2011 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro, para não destoar! *2,1ºC* actuais

Mínima de *-1,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

O Mário Barros, relatava, cerca das 11:15, a partir de Maçores, 4,1ºC e nevoeiro. A mínima terá sido de *3,5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2011 às 12:42)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e vento fraco,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2011 às 14:03)

Por aqui céu limpo e 7,5ºC.

Mínima de -1,7ºC.


----------



## CSOF (28 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

Boa tarde, o nevoeiro por aqui continua....


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2011 às 17:01)

Incrível o efeito do nevoeiro por terras de Nordeste:

Às 16h:

Mirandela *5,8ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães *4,4ºC*
Moncorvo *4,1ºC*
Mogadouro  *4ºC*
Macedo de Cavaleiros *3,8ºC*
Vinhais *2,9ºC*


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2011 às 18:02)

Por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou a meio da manhã e voltou agora.

Extremos de hoje:

-1,7ºC / 8,4ºC

Por agora 3,4ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou a meio da manhã e voltou agora.



 Mínima bem baixa para esta noite se prevê, Dan!


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2011 às 18:07)

Veterano disse:


> Mínima bem baixa para esta noite se prevê, Dan!



Esta manhã já tive -1,7ºC, a mais baixa deste Outono, vamos ver até onde vai descer esta noite.


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2011 às 18:27)

vitamos disse:


> Incrível o efeito do nevoeiro por terras de Nordeste:
> 
> Às 16h:
> 
> ...



Penso que Vinhais terá tido a máxima mais baixa do país. A rondar os 4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Nevoeiro e *2,7ºC*

Extremos do dia: *-1,1ºC  +12,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2011 às 19:04)

Boas,céu limpo e vento nulo,lá fora o ,já vai marcando presênça ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Nov 2011 às 19:07)

hoje registaram-se  as primeiras geadas deste outono por aqui.
Temperatura *MIN: 2.3ºC  *  *MÁX: 15.9ºC*.
T actual *8.6ºC* e *65%HR*.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (28 Nov 2011 às 19:30)

Aqui a minima  foi de 1,4º 
Maxima de 16º
por agora 6,7º 


Manha com uma grande geada . Não sei até que ponto hoje as temperaturas vão descer ontem por esta hora a temperatura era mais alta cerca de 2º.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Boa noite.

Nevoeiro denso e 1.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2011 às 20:53)

Vento nulo com 7.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2011 às 20:57)

Boas, aqui estou com 2,4ºC e nevoeiro bastante cerrado. Desde que chegou o nevoeiro a temperatura quase parou de descer.

Mínima de 0,3ºC e máxima de 8,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol e com algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde. 
houve alguma geada nas zonas abrigadas principalmente junto as ribeiras e o rio... 

extremos: 3.8ºC de minima e 15.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2011 às 22:22)

O Mário Barros relatava há pouco, nevoeiro cerrado e 3,8ºC.

A máxima em Maçores ter-se-á ficado pelos *4,6ºC*.


----------



## CSOF (28 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

Boa noite.
Nevoeiro bastante denso por aqui, actuais 3,1ºC, com máxima de 4,4ºC.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia estão 2.9ºC com muito nevoeiro 
 92% humidade
1017 hpa
vento nulo
minima de hoje 2.8ªC


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 1,2ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 0,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2011 às 10:38)

Nevoeiro, e* 2,9ºC*

Mínima de *+1,1ºC*

Acho que hoje o sol... nem vê-lo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2011 às 11:49)

Bom dia .

Muito sol com um céu limpinho ...temperatura ainda amena,mas o sol está quentinho ,com 12.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Nos vales do rio Tejo ainda nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2011 às 14:11)

Boas,muito sol com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

Extremos de ontem em Maçores foram 4.6ºc de maxima e 3.5ºc de mínima. Nevoeiro persistente ao longo do dia.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2011 às 17:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de inverno, com nevoeiro presistente durante a manha e de tarde com neblina nas zonas baixas... O sol pouco apareceu por aqui. nao houve vento e esteve frio. 

extremos: 2.9ºC de minima e 12.7ºC de maxima

actuais: neblina e nevoeiro já nas zonas do rio, nao ha vento e sigo já com a temperatura a baixar para os 8.9ºC


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2011 às 18:41)

Temperaturas extremas hoje: *MIN 0.2ºC* e *MÁX 14.3ºC *.
T actual *8.5ºC* e *68% HR*.
P *1021hpa*.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2011 às 19:01)

Estive ausente um bom bocado, um pouco por preguiça. Vou tentar não voltar a ausentar assim por tanto tempo... 

Por cá a manhã acordou fresca e com geada junto a uma ribeira aqui perto, o dia foi de sol até perto das 12h, altura em que começou a ficar céu nublado. A tarde foi de céu nublado, que foi limpando a partir das 16:30h, estando por esta altura pouco nublado.
Há já, por ação da humidade e descida de temperatura, em formação uma fina névoa junto à superfície, tal como na noite passada! 

Actuais 8,8ºC e 73%HR, com mínima de 3,7ºC e máxima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2011 às 21:08)

Boas,tarde com muito sol ,agora,noite com muita humidade no ar,com 8.1ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2011 às 22:37)

Nevoeiro e 4,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,5ºC / 7,8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

boas

Instalou-se o nevoeiro nao ha vento e sigo com 7.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem :

Mín - 3.5ºc  

máx - 6.7ºc 

Nevoeiro  persistente ao longo do dia.


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2011 às 12:17)

Por Bragança sol, nuvens, nevoeiro... e *9,2ºC*!


Mínima de 3,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2011 às 15:27)

Por Viseu, um dia de muitas nuvens, baixas e altas, que vão encobrindo o sol que vai brilhando envergonhado.

Actual 11,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2011 às 16:39)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro. 
agora da parte da tarde o ceu esta muito nublado por nuvens altas. 
nao ha vento e sigo com 13.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

boas

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.8ºC

extremos: 3.9ºC de minima e 14.5ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

Boa noite .

Hoje,ao contrário dos outros dias,dias de muito sol,hoje mal se deu por ele,ambiente fresco durante o dia,neste momento alguma neblina muito fraca com o vento muito fraco de N,com 7.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

O vento parou,a temperatura desce,com 6.6ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2011 às 23:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 5,6ºC

Mín - 3,2ºC

Nevoeiro persistente ao longo do dia.


----------

